# mildew



## Paula Vene (Jun 26, 2017)

in my Class A motorhome Im having an issue with a mildew smell. I have checked every cabinet, the carpet,the canopy, everything I can think of. My front a/c has started dripping from the roof instead of the tube under the rv. Has anyone had this issue with this drainline clogging and how did you solve the issue? also, have any of you had an issue with mold inside your walls?


----------



## C Nash (Jun 28, 2017)

Are you sure it mildew?  Is the AC dripping inside the MH?  How long does it sit closed up?  Opening windows help or maybe a dehumidifier. Moisture causes mildew so find the moisture and fix the cause.


----------



## henryck (Oct 24, 2017)

You can also use an ozone generator to kill the mildew and remove the smell.


----------

